# 2 Horses, 2 Different Barns?



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Just got a call from Rodeo's full brother, Higher Time's owner today. He is looking for a new home for Higher Time, and is willing to give Higher Time to me for free. He says that he is a great horse, but he just doesnt have the time, or money to keep him, and needs to get out of it before its too late, and he has to send the horse to someone where he doesnt deserve.

So I am looking into boarding two horses, but my dilemma is where Rodeo is, there dont have any more room to have another horse. 

Has anyone had two different horses, at two different barns? Howd it work out for you? Is it manageable, and actually a possible thing? 

Also, do barns offer any discounts for a second horse? I know it probably depends on the barn, but just wondering what majority do 

Thanks so much!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

A lot of barns do give discounts for multiple horses, look in your area.

The idea of having MY two horses separate is not something i'd be on board with. Its a waste of time and you;d have to split up what time you did have to spend with one vs. the other. But if you dont mind that, then go for it.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> A lot of barns do give discounts for multiple horses, look in your area.
> 
> The idea of having MY two horses separate is not something i'd be on board with. Its a waste of time and you;d have to split up what time you did have to spend with one vs. the other. But if you dont mind that, then go for it.


Very true, I do know for a fact that if I do get his brother, I will only be able to go out to see him 3-4 times per week, where with Rodeo being so close, I would easily be able to see him everyday. 

Thanks so much for the input!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Typically there is discounts. And I would recommend keeping them at one barn. You could move barns, but that probably wouldn't be ideal. Does your barn have more than one types of board?? If they are all filled up on Full Board, see if they have room in Self\Partial board. You could pay someone a little money for coming and caring for your horse, assuming your barn would allow that. Or, do they have different areas to keep horses, stalls, pastures, dry lots, etc., and are maybe another one of those open? Good luck ;-)


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Can they share a stall for a while, in other words one of them would use it during the day, one at night? Rotating their pasture space as well, we do that with two horses at the barn now (a clients two horses).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

Do you think there will be an openings coming up at Rodeo's barn soon? If so see if you can have the next available stall and keep them at 2 different barns temporarily until that stall comes open

Or move them both to the one that Higher Time is at?

Cakemom's idea sounds pretty good, but that would depend on the weather in your area - and what if one of them got hurt and had to be on stall rest? Would you want the other turned out permanently and without the option of going into a stall while the other was healing?


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Like Allegro said... does you current barn have a waiting list to get into it? How long do you think it would be before you might move in the new horse....
If it's not too long then you might temporarily board at another barn. Depends on how long you think you can handle visiting 2 different barns. 

and Yes, I think many barns offer discounted board for 2nd horses.

Talk to you current barn and check out the situation. good luck.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

We did this....on a temporary basis.

When we bought Beau, there were no openings at the barn where Epona was kept....so we had them at seperate barns. It was impossible to go see them both each day...so we only got to go to Beau's barn 3 or so times a week. He wasn't being cared for properly, his water buckets weren't changed for days, and he was left in his stall with no other horses in also...etc. So we HAD to go see him every day, just to make sure he was being cared for properly....

It was extremely difficult, and because of having to drive to two barns each night....as Epona's barn was self care and we had to go to Beau's to make sure he was getting proper care....neither horse got quality time.

After a few months, a space opened up at Epona's barn and we moved Beau there.....

I do not reccomend keeping horses at two different barns....it is stressful, and the constant going from one place to the other or trying to coordinate which day you go to see which horse is enough to frazzle anyone's nerves.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies!!! The cheaper of the two barns doesnt have as nice as fencing where Rodeo is now, leading to disaster as Rodeo is always finding ways to escape! 

Sadly, my barn does NOT offer discounts.....I pay $400/month, and they wont discount for me, so getting a second horse is no longer a possibility. Thanks again for all the responses!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Can you pay for some of Higher Time's expenses at his current facility to buy you some time to move Rodeo?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

eventerdrew said:


> Can you pay for some of Higher Time's expenses at his current facility to buy you some time to move Rodeo?




Good Question!!! Since this has been posted, My husband and I have ran into many "pricey" things come up. Therefore, until the possibility of having Rodeo come home, having two horses isnt going to be possible.

I appreciate all of the responses!!!


----------

